# Anyone using the (VSH) Varroa Sensitive Hygiene queens?



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

There has been a recent thread concerning Jennifer Berry's queens. You might want to read this whole thread. Then take note in my email from her that she uses "resistance" to varroa mites as one of her selection criteria. In this thread one of the posters gave Brushy Mountain's toll free number, and they are the only one's who handle her queens at this time.

Danny

P.S. Also, don't know where they are right now but there are numerous studies showing success of Hygienic behaviour. I will try to find a few and post here.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

NewbeeNnc said:


> Curious to know if anyone has used these queens and having any experience with seeing mite counts drop.


Here are some sites where you can go and read about VSH/SMR traits and its effectiveness.

http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/AR/archive/oct05/hive1005.htm
http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/pr/2005/051013.htm
http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/AR/archive/may04/bees0504.htm
http://esa.confex.com/esa/2004/techprogram/paper_16131.htm
http://ars.usda.gov/research/publications/publications.htm?SEQ_NO_115=143809


Hope this helps.
Danny


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

Go to Glenn Apiaries- site. Tom has a list of queen producers that use his breeder queens to rear Minn. Hyg., and VSH daughters.
There are several in NC alone. 
You are welcome to call me in Eden, NC for further information or contact Don Hopkins, NC State Apiarist
Frank B. Wyatt
WG Bee Farm
Eden, NC
336-635-5821


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Hey Frank, I left a message for you today, before you posted this. Got the answering machine. I got your number from Glenn api.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

I've read up on them, but want to hear some reall world opinions from any that have used them.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Newbee: You might read through the thread on a related issue in which I was trying to determine how much small cell success could be attributable to small cells vs. hygienic behaviour. If interested you can find this thread here:
"http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230291". However, if you get answers to your questions, it will also relate to the above thread so you might consider posting any results or your findings there also.

Thanks Danny


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I bought 3 of Glenns this spring, a VHS, a carniola and a codovan....... Can't comment yet on the performance and mites, but the queen delivery was fine... good people, had one queen bad right off the bat and they replaced it no problem


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I've been introducing VSH bees into my apiaries since 2004. I started using CarniolanxVSH breeders to raise cells. Nice productive stock, but not much benefit in the mite loads. Yes, it was obvious the some brood was being removed, but not enough. Added daughters of VSHxVSH breeders for the last 3 years to increase the VSH content throught the drones.

Seeing more VSH activity now. The brood patterns are interesting. Larval pattern is great. Every cell full of larvae, and mostly the same age in the same ares of the comb. Early capped stage is the same, with most every cell capped. Then the VSH trait takes over. The brood pattern show where quite a bit of brood has been removed.

Time will tell what kind of mite load these colonies have...alcohol wash will be done in July/August.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Mike, keep us posted. Very interesting in what's going on with genetics these days.


----------



## Bees/NC (May 23, 2009)

Thers a gentelman in Willimgton N.C. David Bridgers 910-686-1947 he advertises in the AG review having VSH x Minn Hygienic state inspected no personal interaction. Best of Luck


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

NewbeeNnc,
Sorry I haven't called you back. I leave work every evening at approx. 5:00 and run to the yards to work bees. Then go home to sleep from 9:30 to 5:00 am - Then start over my day again.

I have been using Glenns breeders since 2000 and raising queens from them since then.
I stopped treating with any chemicals in 2003. Last year I even ended up with USDA breeders.
I continue to not use any treatments for varroa, tracheal mites, or American Foul Brood.
There is a lot of discussion about Apriaries going non chemical and those that try are extremely committed. YOU START OFF LOSING BEES FOR SEVERAL YEARS AND "IT IS TOUGH". But eventually the numbers begin to turn around.
Yes, I do lose bees, but the percentage has dropped from 60% to 25-30% through the years. I see evidence of Minn. Hyg. and VSH in the hives on a regular basis. I provide my neighbors with cells from the breeders to make sure that I get the genetics back into my hives. I use drone mother colonies and drone comb in all production hives trying to get the genetics into the air.
I do not advertise my queens other than Tom Glenn talking me into putting me on his list.
I believe that these genetic traits should be adopted by anyone rearing queens. This is the only way I see to expedite the build up of resistance to the mites in our queens. This should be looked on as a long term effort and not as a quick fix.
I have never seen a "quick fix" that contiued to work very long.

The daughter queens that are reared from Glenns breeders show good solid brood patters.
Very solid and with few open cells. I allow the queens to lay 2 weeks in full 5 frames nucs before they are sold and allowed to be shipped. I try very hard for quality not quanity and it has hurt me in the spirng when ""EVERYONE"" wants queens, NOW. I am just not set up to produce queens on a production line basis. 

I feel you need to find someone that you are comfortable with and purchase queens from them that have been reared from documented Minn. Hyg. and/or VSH Breeder queens.

I'll try to call you this weekend.
I am at the farmers market this evening and in the morning.
Thanks
Frank Wyatt
WG Bee Farm
Eden, NC


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Thanks WG bee farm, for sharing your procedures. Queens that are tested in this manner are worth more than, production queens.

Danny


----------

